# I have some questions about modern FAPP setup!



## azathoth (Sep 5, 2017)

FREEBSD
apache
postgresql
php

no pun intended!

But laughs aside is this still an mega fast free setup?
Anyone here running that setup?
Do you use varnish cache and memcached as db cache?
Experiences scaling and upgrading?


----------



## azathoth (Sep 5, 2017)

It would seem gwan.com claims you don't need varnish or apache.
FGPP
Freebsd
gwan
postgresql
php


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 5, 2017)

I though FEMP was the most popular setup.
https://www.rootbsd.net/kb/330/Installing-Nginx-MySQL-56-PHP-56-on-FreeBSD-103.html


----------



## azathoth (Sep 5, 2017)

Phishfry said:


> I though FEMP was the most popular setup.
> https://www.rootbsd.net/kb/330/Installing-Nginx-MySQL-56-PHP-56-on-FreeBSD-103.html



nice

It seems this kinda setup is well able to scale with stuff like gwan varnish and haproxy......
industry seems to push message queue java crap and microsoft yuk


----------



## SirDice (Sep 6, 2017)

azathoth said:


> But laughs aside is this still an mega fast free setup?


It will really depend on the web application. You can have the fastest setup in the world but a crappy web application is going to slow the whole thing down to a crawl.  I would also suggest not adding complexity like Varnish or Memcached until you actually need it. Adding complexity will make things more error-prone (more places for mistakes to creep in). You could end up with a bigger management load without gaining anything (which would be a waste of your time).

Just start off with a basic set up, monitor the heck out of it (get as much statistical data as possible). Look at the performance over a period of time, then see where you can improve things, maybe it needs a bit more memory, maybe your upstream provider isn't fast enough, maybe the website could use some SQL optimizations, indexes, etc. After the changes, monitor everything again so you can tell if your improvements were actually successful or not.


----------

